# surrogacy at liverpool womens hospital



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has had a surrogate birth at lwh? We have found are Very Special Angel  

                        & we will be going to the lwh. We start in October & we cant wait am so excited  . Thought it would 

                        be good to see if anyone else has used the lwh & could share there experience.

                                                         
Thanx 

Tammy


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Lucki

I can't help you I'm afraid with the LWH, but couldn't read and run without saying big   at finding a surrogate.

Wishing you all   in your journey together.


Amanda


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks still seems so unreal at min feel like i'm on  

Tammy


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya 

I too never used the LWH but so pleased you have found your special angel 

Wishing you all, all the luck in the world, I so hope your dream comes true very soon 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanx Jo

Love the pic's

watched ur video the pic were dad & Charlie r lookin at each other is priceless i cant wait 2 c DH doin the same 

Tammy x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Tammy

Another one who knows nothing about LWH but wanted to add my big congrats to you on finding your very special angel.

We did have a little trouble with Birmingham Womans Hospital around arrangements for the birth and stay in hospital.  But the girls on here gave me great advice.    Then my sister and I met with the hospital ahead of Sam's arrival and it made a huge difference.  May be arranging a meeting with the hospital at an earlish stage and discussing everything might help.  With both of you there.  Just a thought.

Think that all the hospitals are seeing more surrogacy cases so they were keen to learn from us once they understood what we are doing and why.

Very best of luck to you and your very special angel.  Brilliant news  
Have a great weekend.
Carolyn xxx


----------

